# Kids Birthday Parties



## Just a Girlfriend (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it strange to come to your kids friends birthday 
without your own kiddo? The ex routinely shows up 
at birthday parties when it's my weekends. We don't 
discuss it, but I feel these are not close friends so 
why come as a childless guest? Sometimes the ex 
shows when my child and I don't even go then I get 
reprimanded for not going- it's my weekend...cant I 
decide what I'm doing on my weekends? Need help 
addressing this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

